# Who Would Of Known?



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I've hung out here for a couple of years now. I can't believe How many folks have Outbacks.
While viewing the rally threads I've noticed some weekends have more than 15 OB's all camping together.

!WOW!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I was down at Topsail this past weekend and there was a total of four Outbacks there that I seen. As we were leaving there was one pulling in and I met one heading south on my way back home. I talked to two of them and they did not know about this site.








I have always wondered just how big this site would be if everybody that owned an Outback was registered. I think it would be unbelievable.









Leon


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Print off a couple of cards and keep them in your Outback. Then hand them out to peole you meet with Outbacks while camping...


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Print off a couple of cards and keep them in your Outback. Then hand them out to peole you meet with Outbacks while camping...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where are the 'cards' at? I would love to have something like that to give out.

scott


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hey guys, i had 200 business cards made up about
our outbackers.com web site.
i pass them out when i meet a fellow outbacker.
most all have never even seen the site at all.
i had them printed from this site..
http://www.vistaprint.com/vp/ns/default.as...12%3A57%3A47+PM
it wasfree i just paid i think about $6.00 for shipping.
i had them in about two weeks.

lamar..


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> hey guys, i had 200 business cards made up about
> our outbackers.com web site.
> i pass them out when i meet a fellow outbacker.
> most all have never even seen the site at all.
> ...


Or get blank business card sheets (Avery brand) at any of the office supply stores and print them yourself. I think they are like 12 to a sheet, and are perforated for easy separation. I have been doing that for home business cards and ham radio QSL cards for years. It is an easy solution, unless, of course, you want to print a large number, and/or have a slow printer.

Bob


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> hey guys, i had 200 business cards made up about
> our outbackers.com web site.
> i pass them out when i meet a fellow outbacker.
> most all have never even seen the site at all.
> ...


Lamar,

What information did you have printed on them? Any chance of posting a copy of one?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

stapless said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Print off a couple of cards and keep them in your Outback. Then hand them out to peole you meet with Outbacks while camping...
> ...


Just get some blank Avery card at any office store and print your own....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I made my own cards and pass them out to any Outbacks I see
I have even made over 200 cards for my dealer to hand out at the RV shows
I carry cards in both vechicles and in my wallet










Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> I made my own cards and pass them out to any Outbacks I see
> I have even made over 200 cards for my dealer to hand out at the RV shows
> I carry cards in both vechicles and in my wallet
> 
> ...


I have seen Don's....they look great









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> I made my own cards and pass them out to any Outbacks I see
> I have even made over 200 cards for my dealer to hand out at the RV shows
> I carry cards in both vechicles and in my wallet
> 
> ...


Way to take to the next level Don. Those look great. Now you've set the bar high, so I'll have to come up with something ever better.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > I made my own cards and pass them out to any Outbacks I see
> ...


Oh boy! A challenge!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh brother....more of "keeping up with the Jones'"
















Tim


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I see the Southeast Spring Rally is up to 17 families!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

HootBob said:


> I made my own cards and pass them out to any Outbacks I see
> I have even made over 200 cards for my dealer to hand out at the RV shows
> I carry cards in both vechicles and in my wallet
> 
> ...


Ya know since you guys had these made I had to do it as well.









Vern


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome Vern








looks better than mine

Don


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Okay, why don't one of you guys just make it the official format and set it up and we can each print our own copies or have them printed?







That way, they're all the same and you can get credit for your talent, hard work and commitment to Outbackers.com.







It also helps the creatively challenged, such as me!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

nonny said:


> Okay, why don't one of you guys just make it the official format and set it up and we can each print our own copies or have them printed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Idea nonny
One nice thing about them being different
if you meet someone new out on the road, they will know who it was that told them about Outbackers.com

Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Vern!!
WAY TO GO!!!







Great looking card, there, and great that you're taking credit, on it, for being the forum founder!!! KUDOS!!!






















You deserve a heck of a lot of credit for getting this thing up and running and keeping it going. My 1st husband was founder of www.CMT-support.com, and he sweated BLOOD over that thing, sometimes, til it became pretty much self-running. BTW, congrats on the new TV, and I agree with the rest.......don't sell the "ship".
Darlene action


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Nice Idea nonny
One nice thing about them being different
if you meet someone new out on the road, they will know who it was that told them about Outbackers.com

Don
[snapback]97623[/snapback]​[/quote]

If we personalize with our names, as they have, they'd still know who gave it to them. Am I sounding too desperate for an easy way out?







Hee Hee!


----------

